# mustek 1200 UB plus driver for WinXP 64-edition



## LDGousT (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi. Please help me. I just yesterday installed new OS named WinXP 64-edition.
But today i'm found problem with driver for my scanner mustek 1200 UB plus.
Sorry for my bad english and help me please.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Mustek does not have any 64 bit drivers for this scanner.


----------

